# Colonoscopy tomorrow



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, I am getting my first ever colonoscopy done tomorrow morning.Will the doctor be able to see if I have diverticulitis? What about celiac disease?I had a colonic yesterday & she said that the ball shapes she saw may be from pockets in the colon where it stays there too long.I really hope the test shows something.I recently had some bleeding show up in a stool sample I sent into a lab & I also see some bleeding, the doctors always says it is from hemmeroids most likely but I don't know.I am nervous cause I read an article months ago where this woman had terrible constipation for mabey like 10 yrs, & she was put off by her doctors, told to take fiber, etc then finally switched doctors & got colonoscopy to find out she had major colon cancer. She was my age.I am learning how this chronic constipation really effects every part of the body it seems.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They can see diverticuli (the pouches) in a colonoscopy.I'm not sure how scientific they are about observations with a colonic hydrotherapy (some people it is more about the faith than the science when it comes to that technique)Diverticulosis means you have the pouches. Diverticulitis means the pouches are infected, and I don't know if they can see that, but the extreme pain and fever usually are the signs they look for with an infection of the pouches.For celiac disease they need to do an endoscopy (down from the top, not up from the bottom) and take a sample of the lining of the small intestine. They usually do some blood tests before taking the biopsy. It tends to cause diarrhea more than constipation, as well as things like anemia and weight loss.If the blood is bright red it probably is from hemorrhoids. The blood darkens pretty fast after it is out of the blood vessels. Colon cancer doesn't depend on constipation, it can happen to anyone. It is a factor mostly of how fast your body makes polyps. People with a genetic predisposition to get polyps can get colon cancer at a young age (below 50) otherwise it is really rare to see it in anyone under 50.If you live long enough you will eventually get some colon polyps, they can happen to anyone. Diverticuli are like that as well. Eventually most people get a few of them. Luckily for most people the polyps and the diverticuli never cause any problems, but with the polyps since there is a risk of cancer (a small percentage of polyps become cancerous, not every single one) they take them out as they find them. Getting polyps removed as they form should prevent you from getting colon cancer. That is why they want people over 50 to have regular colonoscopies.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Guess what? I had the colonoscopy done this morning. I will see my doctor on Friday but I do know, he told my mom who was with me that he removed large polyp & was glad he did the test. He did not think I needed it when I first went to him 2 yrs ago. I finally convinced him I had to have it done.I see blood in my stool sometimes & was always told it was probably hemerroids for so long.


----------

